# Maxant Wax Melter



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Hit Jake from Maxant here. He goes by "MAXANT". I've got experience with a lot of Maxant equipment but I've never used the wax melter.


----------



## BeeTeach (Nov 10, 2005)

This is the directions I received from Jake a few years ago when I purchased a used wax tank:

You will fill the tank with water just above the large valve. Bring to a boil and dump in your cappings. Let that boil for a little while. Use the small valve to drain off the water and crud.
When you see the clean product, close that valve off and drain the clean wax with the large valve. Your wax should be pretty clean to the point that you can drain into molds. You may want to run it through a sieve assuming the temperature is high enough for the wax.


----------



## Hiwire (Oct 19, 2014)

Again... that doesnt address the issue of honey. I dont want to dump 200 lbs of honey to get 100 lbs of wax. I assume the piece was made with 3 different drains so that honey can be drained off before it has to boil. Honey should be melted long before wax. I think boiling honey wouldnt be a good thing. I may have to experiment I guess


----------



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

Drain the honey and feed it to the bees


----------



## BeeTeach (Nov 10, 2005)

So i am just trying to clarify what your goal is. You would like to dump the wax/honey mixture that are in these buckets, with at least some of the honey being crystallized, into the water bath that these tanks utilize to melt and clean the wax and have some expectation to drain off marketable honey?


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

I would place the buckets in a hot water bath and let the honey separate from the wax. I have a couple of Kelley multi purpose tanks with immersion heaters that I use to liquefy my granulated honey for bottling. If you bring the water temperature up to 140 or so for 6 hrs the wax honey mix will separate. By doing this you will liquefy the honey in the buckets and then after it cools you'll be able to lift out the wax. For doing this you will need a tank though and an immersion heater. My tank holds 3 buckets at a time.


----------



## zaxbeeswax (Jul 31, 2014)

A video I found that explains it all great.

https://youtu.be/439vSnO243U


----------



## dgl1948 (Oct 5, 2005)

You will not get marketable honey from this wax melter. The video is very good. The only thing I would add is you may need a heat gun to warm the valves. If wax sits in them for any length of time they do not get warm enough to keep it liquid so they may have to be heated to get it to flow. They honey and water mix. We drain it into pails and sell for bear bait.


----------



## gatsby174 (Jun 2, 2014)

For what you are looking to do, you really need a Maxant spinner, to separate the honey out. Then, you take your dry cappings and put them in the melter.


----------



## JimD (Feb 3, 2018)

I used some of the 5 gallon food grade buckets with the econo plastic valves from amazon.

I had the same problem bucket full of honey and cappings so I put the bucket up and put another bucket with a two stage filter below it and opened the gate valve. I ended up with 3.25 gallons of honey over night. I did spread the wax cappings back from the inside gate valve once the flow slowed a time or two and it drained all night. Guess you could take a big kitchen spoon and put it down in front of the gate valve the help it drain.


----------



## Plannerwgp (May 18, 2019)

The melters a WAX MELTER and not a HONEY Spinner. Maxant makes a honey spinner and wax separator for this purpose. Why dont you strain the honey i the buckets first and there are numerous methods to do this.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Check out this Ian Stepler video.It may give you a few ideas.

https://youtu.be/HSNq7U3fnds


----------

